# 14 dpiui, BFN, and Progesterone



## latestarter

Hi Ladies,

Well I tested this morning. 14 dpiui and its :bfn: As usual.

Funny how I'm not that upset about it. I guess its because this IUI was converted from an IVF cycle that was canceled. I never really thought it would work - the last 9 haven't. :shrug: And I'm excited to move on to a new IVF cycle.

So, here's the dilemma. Although I haven't temped consistently this cycle, my temperature skyrocketed this morning compared to the last 4. (Actually its the highest temp I've ever had) So, AF is not on her way quite yet. I'm wondering if this is from the progesterone? 

My beta is not scheduled until Tuesday, and I was told to continue to take the progesterone until then, or until AF gets here - whatever comes first. 

I don't want to keep taking it. If I have a :bfn: what is the point? My plan was to test this morning and if it was BFN to just stop the progesterone. But this temp. has me a bit scared to do that. What do you think?


----------



## CurlySue

I won't say I know how you feel because I have yet to have a failed cycle of either IVF of IUI but I think I would be the same. I don't have a lot of faith in IUI and never have had but I suppose what you can take from it is that you at least did not waste the cycle altogether. IVF is the Big Guy. IUI is the poorer relation, I suppose. You are onto the Big Guy again, next. 

It could be the progesterone. It could also be that you are pregnant. I have the weird scenario of my temps rising before period though, then they drop sharply about an hour before. It gets my hopes up every single sodding month. 

Just keep taking it. It could be that you are not showing up as positive yet and why risk a potential pregnancy? Its only a couple more days so its not going to hurt you, is it?


----------



## vineyard

I would continue taking the progesterone as your doctor recommends. 

:hug:


----------



## latestarter

Well, I didn't test again this morning, but my temp is still sky high. 

Its very frustrating. I didn't want to continue the progesterone, as its giving me a constant, low grade headache - and I'd like for it to go away. But yes, I can put up with it for a few more days. And I guess that as long as:witch: doesn't show up there is still hope.

I have an appointment with my RE on the 4th. I'm excited about that, it will get me started again.

Thanks girls.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Definatly keep taking the progesterone as recommended, I had the same thoughts for my iui cycle and wasn't going to bother taking the last few doses as we went away for a few days. I did them anyways and look what happened lol


----------



## JASMAK

I too say keep taking the progesterone. I know how yucky it is (I take Prometrium) but, there must be a reason why the DR told you to hold out and continue taking it. :hug:


----------



## vineyard

I, too, have grown a hatred for Progesterone!!


----------

